# Brattleboro Fest



## zygota23 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if this festival still goes on? I went to it like 4 years ago and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## zygota23 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brattleboro Vermont that is


----------

